
Chrome 64 Out – Spectre Mitigations Not Visible - squirrel
https://chromereleases.googleblog.com/2018/01/stable-channel-update-for-desktop_24.html
======
egb
I forgot to test Chrome 63 with
[https://xlab.tencent.com/special/spectre/spectre_check.html](https://xlab.tencent.com/special/spectre/spectre_check.html)
but 64 says Not Vulnerable. Anybody got 63 and want to check?

